# Tankcars in "Dead Freight - Breaking Bad"



## Wolf1970 (Mar 5, 2020)

Dear railroad enthusiasts,

my name is Roland from Germering near Munich, Germany and thanks for the inclusion in your forum!

Hope, this is the right category for my post.

I want to model the train heist scene from the Breaking Bad series in H0-scale an want to stay quite close to the original. The loco I have already found out it’s a GP7u, also with the boxcars and hoppers I was mostly successful. Only at the tank cars I have problems to identify clearly their size. In the movie the robbed one is indicated as 24.000 gallons, but I can‘t find this size in real or model. I also suspect that the robbed car has an insulation, the ends of its tank are a bit different (sharper) than the ones of the other tankcars that ar fully rounded.

Good views of the cars can be seen 




Maybe some of you can help me identify the size of the tankcars?

Many thanks and best regards from Bavaria,
Roland


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

After much research and watching the making of that episode I found a company called GATX has 24,000 gallon in real world tank cars but found none in HO scale the closest Would be one of these. One is a little under and one a little over. You can buy decals and change it to 24,000 if need be.


----------



## Wolf1970 (Mar 5, 2020)

I think the 23,500 is the one. The 25,500 are slightly bent (to ensure complete draining) and in the Film they all seem straight.

Thank you for the help!
Roland


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, that car the actor jumps off of looks to be an ACF car very similar to the Atlas model.


----------

